

   Fuduntu Linux discontinued, team plans to move onto a new distro - followmylee
http://liliputing.com/2013/04/fuduntu-linux-discontinued-team-plans-to-move-onto-a-new-distro.html

======
qznc
Join Korora, they seem to have pretty similar goals.

<https://kororaproject.org/>

